# Bsa Airborn Folding Bicycle On Ebay



## Robertriley (May 21, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262447060812

Not OG paint but a good price.  Pick up only but there a lot of guys out here that could help with shipping.


----------



## the freewheeler (May 21, 2016)

SWEET!!! Super rare sand color...

edit: I got too excited and didn't read the details before commenting. Bummer it's not OG paint...wonder if the paint was originally the sand color...


----------



## the freewheeler (May 21, 2016)

@Robertriley you're local to the area, right?


----------



## Robertriley (May 21, 2016)

It's about 30-60 minutes away and I could pick it up for a CABER.


----------

